# Does anyone use Glenn Snyder Display shelves?



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

www.gsds.com

I need to build a train cabinet for my trains. We have a huge house with almost no storage besides our extremely damp basement and our oven of an attic. I'm thinking of a cabinet with shelves in it, and found these. They are sort-of local, so pickup instead of shipping is a possibility. 


Or these?
www.railrax.net



Does anyone have either set? Opinions?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Those look quite slick. The price looks competitive with DIY plywood and rail shelves. Installation is simple.

My one complaint is the lack of colors in the anodizing.

I don't have/need anything like that now but would certainly entertain the idea if needed.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

I've been thinking about building a display case for my trains as well. I looked at these rails and I think they are a good clean method of displaying your trains. The downside I think would be that the trains would get dusty quickly and prone to bumps and bangs and maybe getting knocked off.

My plan is to build some simple shelves out of 1x4 boards and then have a plexiglass type cover that either slides out one side or cut the plexiglass in half and use hinges (I'm leaning towards doing the latter). I think this way it would help with the keeping the trains a little less dusty and protect them from getting knocked off. Also you can stain or paint the wood to a color that matches your decor.

Just my two cents....

-Trever


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

My plan is to use these shelves in a box with a plexiglass front. That way I can see them and they don't get dirty/dusty/knocked down. Our cat Freddie has a 6+ foot vertical leap, so nothing is safe...

Now I just have to find someone to build the case for me! lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mnp13 said:


> www.gsds.com
> 
> I need to build a train cabinet for my trains. We have a huge house with almost no storage besides our extremely damp basement and our oven of an attic. I'm thinking of a cabinet with shelves in it, and found these. They are sort-of local, so pickup instead of shipping is a possibility.
> 
> ...



You gave us a choice, Glen Snyder's or "these".

Where is Glen Snyder's shelfs?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

i built my shelf units like so, 1x4's, thin plywood on back, plexi doors.

























now i need to build about 3 more times of these. train rooms are in an upstairs apartment that we no longer rent. layout runs thru living room and kitchen. kitchen cabinets are full of rolling stock, layout supplies, On30 stuff, spare parts. etc.:retard:

ed; glen snyder link is top of her post


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice shelves. :smilie_daumenpos:

I could use a couple hundred of the myself. 

How the heck did I miss the link? 
Speed reading again I guess, I even took the mouse and clicked around on the words.
Didn't see the link, thanks I will go and see what a Glen Snyder shelf looks like.
Is he famous or something?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK someone here has a bunch of the Glen Snyder shelves mounted, I will see if i can find them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think it was Zeke that has them.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=20108&highlight=finished+basement

I think someone else here has them too?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

i see some of the extruded aluminum shelfs on ebay.
$39.00 for 8' 
didn't have that much in any of my units. course labor was CHEAP!:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

The link for the Glen Snyder shelves is at the very beginning of the post.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

http://www.gsds.com/home.html


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

I have Glenn Snyder shelves and am very happy with them. I think my only complaint is the pins provided to link two sections together. I could not get them to fit on the shelves. It may be that I wasn't using the correct method. I gave up on them and lined them as best I could when mounting them to the wall. You can see the ends don't match up perfectly, but they're close enough and people are more interested in the trains anyway.

I think the main difference between GSD and RailRax is that GSD has a satin finish and RR is shiny. It also looks like RR is a little more expensive per 6 foot section.

Glenn will cut the 6' lengths into any custom size you need and charges $1 per cut. I also feel that the customer service is very good. Any time I've sent an email I've gotten a response in less than a day.


----------

